# PVC pipes for casting molds



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Just a quick question about the types of PVC I could use for casting PR. I have a bunch of the grey PVC used for electrical conduit when running wires outside. Can i use the grey type or do I need to use the white stuff?


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 16, 2015)

I have used both and see no difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## TMAC (Feb 16, 2015)

Just be sure to spray them good with mold release. Never tried PR but works well with alumilite


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 16, 2015)

There is no need for mold release when you're casting PR. It shrinks enough that the blanks usually just pop right out.


----------

